

Re-designing the workplace by getting rid of meetings and managers - davesailer
http://www.cbc.ca/thecurrent/episode/2015/01/21/re-designing-the-workplace-by-getting-rid-of-meetings-managers/

======
davesailer
"Jason Fried is a software entrepreneur and the founder & CEO of a company
called Basecamp. He's spent a lot of time thinking about the workplace."

"Teresa Amabile has spent the past three decades looking deep into the hearts
and minds of people at work. She's a psychologist and professor at Harvard
Business School, and the author of several books on work."

